# Kato turnout wiring changed



## Eric_L (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi everyone;

I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed a change @ Kato. I had to replace a #6 turnout on my layout this week. I purchased a new turnout from Kato, but when I went to install it I noticed that the wiring has changed; the old turnout had a plug-in connector for the wire from the controller, the new turnout has the wire hardwired. 

This may not seem like a big deal since I can just cut the old wire and splice on the connector, but, well, first of all I shouldn't have to, and second of all - that isn't an easy task when I have to work around scenery. Not easy at all in fact since the wire is buried under plaster. 

Anyone else had this come up? Did Kato mae a change or did I order a slightly different part number?


----------

